# Nanny costs?



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone have a ballpark of what a nanny (either one who shows up each day 8-5, or live-in) would run in Mexico? Area can be mentioned in the answer if that’s the area you know about. Areas in particular I’m interested in are Puerto Vallarta/Bucerias/Sayulita, and Playa Del Carmen.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Split the USA said:


> Anyone have a ballpark of what a nanny (either one who shows up each day 8-5, or live-in) would run in Mexico? Area can be mentioned in the answer if that’s the area you know about. Areas in particular I’m interested in are Puerto Vallarta/Bucerias/Sayulita, and Playa Del Carmen.


I don't know about child care specifically, but you can hire help for around $400-$500 mxn/day. I'm guessing child care might be about the same or maybe cheaper since in this upside down world, we pay plumbers more than child care workers. Live-in could be more, less, or the same, I have no idea about that.


----------

